# Sam is gone



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

I can hardly bear to type this post, but I wanted to let you all know that our precious Sam is no longer with us. 

Friday we let Sam out to play as usual. Some of you may remember we live on a family farm of 1200 acres (our house sits on six that we personally own) and Sam loved to roam those acres. He played with the heard of cattle in the pasture behind the house, but he always stayed within eyesight of the house so we never worried about him. However, Friday when we called and he didn't come bounding as usual in just a few moments we immediately started searching...and panicking. We searched for hours and hours till pitch black dark. Through the fields, down the roads, and knocking on doors of all of our neighbors (the nearest is about 1/4 mile down the road). No sign of him. We spread the word offering rewards...nothing. Then Friday night late we got a sign that there was hope. The food bowl that we had set out in the garage in case he came back during the night was empty and there were wet paw prints all around it. Still no sign of Sam though. This made us think that maybe he was chasing a female in heat which still worried us, but relieved our tension a bit that he might be still alive. 

We held that hope until this morning when my dad found him dead in a gulley back behind their house. It appeared he had been hit by a car. We, of course, have no idea if he followed another animal to the road or chased a female or what because he never wandered that far on his own.

As you can imagine, our hearts are broken. I'm sure many of you will think "well, you got what you deserved for letting him run free". That is probably true, but I hope you will hold the harsh words until the pain subsides a bit. I loved him with all of my heart and would never have put him in a situation where I thought there was the least amount of danger. 

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss..... Godspeed Sam


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am SO sorry to hear about Sam!!! Of course nobody will respond with you got what you deserved (if people are thinking of saying that, they should keep it to themselves). You definitely didn't deserve this, and neither did Sam. Poor guy. You are in our thoughts and prayers, and please know that Sam is playing with others at the Rainbow Bridge, patiently waiting to be with you again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Sam.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I can not imagine anyone being so hartless to say you deserved that to happen.
I am so sorry for your loss,its hard enough when they have been ill or old but at least you have some warning.
For you to lose Sam in this way is truely tragic and my hart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP beautiful Sam!.
I'm so sorry for yr loss!.
No-one would ever say something that mean!.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, rest easy and play hard Sam


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know that words are not enough, but I am truly, truly sorry that Sam is gone. He was loved by you and he loved you in return. You will be in my thoughts all day.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Sam's tragic loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Godspeed sweet angel Sam....godspeed sweet boy..............


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for Sam, you and your family. I am so very sorry... Godspeed sweet Sam.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

My hart goes out to you I can understand your pain.
I have a Golden Girl and there is a big woods behind our house.
I let her RUN FREE in the woods I also get a lot of bad comments 
about letting her RUN FREE.
But I will NOT keep her locked up or fenced in for her whole life.

I think she would rather RUN FREE in the woods then be locked in a pen
for her whole life.

Every time I go down the street there is a risk of something bad happing to me.
Life isn't worth living if you can never leave your house and see new things.
Thats how I feel about my girl STAR she needs to RUN FREE some times.
I hope and pray nothing bad ever happens to her in the woods but if it dose at least she has lived a wonderful life and was FREE TO RUN
sometimes on her own.

Just my thought on RUNNING FREE


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

i am so so so sorry for your loss. you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! Run free Sam.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

My prayers are with you. Sam will be waiting...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I can't imagine the heartache you must be feeling. I'm so sorry. Run free at the Bridge, sweet Sam.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am so so sorry to hear this  How tragic. I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Ohhhh, I am so sorry. I can tell you love Sam and would never ever do anything to put him in harms way. Sometimes things happen and as humans we are not supposed to understand. You will be in my thoughts today. Sam will live on in your heart forever, as you will live on in his heart. Take care.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your unexpected loss. A very similar thing happened to my friend's Chesapeake Bay Retriever a few years back. I can only imagine how hard it must be.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam. He was a wonderful guy and now is running free at the bridge waiting for you. Nobody with a heart would ever think that it is your fault, so please dont feel guilty. As a moderator, if you do get any nasty notes or postings please let one of us know, you are should not have to deal with that stuff with all the pain you are going thru. Please dont feel guilty, it was an accident. 
(((((HUGS))))) Run free sweet Sam and know you were loved so much


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I am soo sorry to hear about Sam and what pain your heart has, may Sam Run in Peace at the Bridge. 

I too lost my "Murphy" hit by a car and I did have a fenced in yard, he somehow found a way throught the back fence that was a cow pasture and got to the road, probably chasing something too, there is no perfect safe place, things just happen.
I know your pain and heartache, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God be with you and Sam.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about Sam.........he is waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My heart just breaks for you. Godspeed Sam.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time. May you be comforted by the memories of your precious dog and know that he will be waiting at the bridge when you meet again.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Skyler will be your guide.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, Godspeed Sam..


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am *so* sorry to hear about your loss. I can't even begin to imagine how painful this is for you. I'm sure that no one will give you a hard time about this, that would be downright cruel. Accidents happen and they aren't anyone's fault.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Sam. You are in the thoughts and prayers of many here.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Sam. Please don't be too hard on yourself it was an accident.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of this. May Sam rest in peace. I am sure he knew how much he was loved by you and your family.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...I can't imagine what pain you and your family are going thru. Accidents do happen, so please don't feel guilty. That was what Sam enjoyed doing and there is nobody to be blamed for it. Run free sweet Sam.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure the pain you are feeling right cannot be described by words. Take care and know that you have many golden hearts understanding your pain on this forum.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor Sam. I think all of us worry about cars even if we keep our dogs fenced in. I'm so sorry this happened to all of you.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so very sorry. You gave Sam a wonderful life of pure enjoyment. Godspeed.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss,


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I once found a dog that had been hit by a car and our neighbours kindly took him to the vets. Unfortunately he didn't make it and we couldn't find the owners. It was terribly sad and I cried for days. Didn't even know the dog, but it's such a terrible thing.

R.I.P. Sam


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Poor sweet boy. I'm so very sorry he's gone. Accidents happen, and there's no way we can prevent them all. My almost 14 year old was hit by a drunk dirver, at lunch time, while he was on leash and 18 months old. I still let him (well until he got too old) run off leash.
Take care.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

No one should be judgmental here. You lost your sweet Sam. God Bless Sam, and may He be with you.


----------



## Jim O (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy no matter how it happens. Godspeed Sam.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so sorry about Sam...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your Sam - it must be heartbreaking for you to have lost him that way, but if there is any consolation ( and i know it won't feel like it), but you did find him and take him home.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly sweet Sam


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am overwhelmed by your kindness. Thank you all so much.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss, play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Sam! His time here was much too short. I am so sorry for you your family.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

No pointed finger here either. Accidents happen. I'm sorry that you have to go through this. Don't feel guilty, Sam wouldn't want it. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

So sorry .


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam 

You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Accidents happen and Sam would not want you to feel guilty. Sam had a life that was full of adventure and love. What more could a dog ever want. Godspeed Sam.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Godspeed Sweet Sam.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time. Don't blame yourself or let anyone else make you feel like you did anything wrong. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.. I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

I read your post this am and have thought about your poor dog and you all day. I am so sad for you. RIP Sam.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

My condolences on your sad, sad loss of Sam. RIP sweet Sam.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I for one would certainly never say that. Sam had a great life doing what he loved. I feel gutted for you. RIP Sam.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so, so sad for you...RIP Sam..I'm so sorry  Just a pup...I'm typing with tears down my face


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry. When you live on as many acres as you do, you have every reason to feel like he would be safe. You certainly did not fail him. You allowed him to enjoy being a dog. Rest in peace Sam.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family . . .


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sam was very lucky living where/with who he did


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh My! I am so sorry!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

So tragic for you and your family. My heart just breaks for you. We all love these special dogs with no idea how long we will have them in our lives. The fact you allowed your Sam to be a dog and have some freedom to do what animals were meant to do is a testament to your love for him. I can't imagine anyone having anything to say. I would like to think anyone on this site is feeling only great sadness for you at this time. RIP Sam.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Sam- know that he is in a truly wonderful place now. May you and your family find comfort in all of the prayers and thoughts sent your way...


----------



## LisaSto7 (Jun 25, 2008)

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Sam seemed like a wonderful dog with a wonderful loving family. The loss of a pet is one of the worst things a person can go through.


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

I am heartbroken to read your story. This is every dog owners nightmare. Do not blame yourself as it is NOT your fault.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Sam Left So Suddenly And In Such A Tragic Way
Hugs To You


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam, you obviously loved him so much, I am so sad to read this. Please do not feel guilty for letting him run free, that is the norm for most country dogs, he got to run and play freely and that is wonderful, you had no way of knowing. Thinking of you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My neighbors golden got hit by a car last New Year's eve. I felt like I too had lost him. Rest in peace dear Sam.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss of Sam.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss. As others have said, don't feel guilty--you let Sam run free and be a dog and I am sure if he could he would assure you he loved you for that.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you. Accidents can happen to *anyone*. I am just so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Sam. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Sam knew he was loved and loved you back. I know when sandy, my 14.5 y.o. golden was hit by a car out in front of the house I went through the pain, heartache and guilt. I kept thinking, "if i hadn't.... if i didn't...." but you cannot change it as much as you want to. Please accept my condolences on your loss.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

SamIAm's Mom said:


> As you can imagine, our hearts are broken. I'm sure many of you will think "well, you got what you deserved for letting him run free". That is probably true, but I hope you will hold the harsh words until the pain subsides a bit. I loved him with all of my heart and would never have put him in a situation where I thought there was the least amount of danger.
> 
> Thank you for listening.


No harsh words; and I am hoping you will not judge yourself as you expected others to judge you. You loved your Sam and you gave him a wonderful life that many dogs will never experience. There are no promises of how long any of our Goldens will stay with us--we just take each day and remain grateful for it. Please accept my condolences; I am so very sorry for your loss. Hugs from Harry and me...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you're loss, I myself was sitting with a dog that was hit last week and it shock me up really bad.
Don't blame yourself, any dog can run out the door and get hit by a car.

Rest in peace dear Sam


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

My deapest sympathy. God speed Sam.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Sam


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss. my heart is breaking for you & Sam. accidents happen...... please don't beat yourself up over this. Sam is resting peacefully now. remember if you need to talk we are all here for you. hugs........

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh No i'm truly sorry what happened to Sam This is heartbreaking my heart goes out to you on this sad day. Run free Sam you will be missed greatly on this forum.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Sam, but remember he is still running free at bridge playing while waiting for his loved ones.

Bless you, your family and Sam.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of Sam's passing. We wish you and your family peace and strength at such a very sad time. Our deepest thoughts are with you.

Vicky-mom to Ruby


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Sam.


----------



## karacai (Aug 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss :sorry:


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG I'm in tears reading this. I'm so very sorry. Sam was the same age as my Macy (she'll be 1 10/21). I can't imagine your pain. :no:


----------



## Montys Mom (Feb 8, 2008)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Hopefully time will ease your pain.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sam. I've been there and it's crushing. Please take heart that you are a great dog-mom and don't beat your self up about it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and your family - Godspeed Sam!


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too have lost two dogs to vehicle accidents and that is what it was-an accident. Run free Sam....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Sam...
Run free at the bridge Sam...

Hugs and doggie kisses from the Ariz Crew and me too...


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

There are no words that can express how sorry I am for you. Just remember the time you did have with Sam and also remember that while he was here with you he was living the life any golden retriever would have wanted.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

Rest well sweet boy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your sudden loss of Sam. Very heartbreaking story.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts for you and your family today. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolasmom (Jul 27, 2008)

My heart is breaking for your loss. Know that there are good thoughts and many prayers for your healing. xoxo Jeri and Nola


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. I feel your pain. He will live on in your heart


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Am So Very Very Sorry And I Know You Are Crushed.i Grew Up On A Farm And Our Dogs Often Ran Free. Lots Of Space Seems Like The Perect Place To Let Dogs Run And Be Themselves. Again I Am So Sorry.


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

I am certainly heartbroken over the loss of your sweet Sam. It is always so shocking and traumatic when the unthinkable happens. Please don't place blame on yourself. Sam had never wandered off before so there was no reason to believe he would do it. Many people who live on lots of acreage have dogs that run free. He sounds like he had a wonderful and parents who loved him dearly.

My brother lost both of his goldens at the same time to being hit by a truck. In the eight years he'd had them, they had never left his property. One night they left, for reasons we'll never know, and they both got killed at the same time. He grieved for a long time, but now has two more goldens that he loves and have brought joy back into his home.

Sam is now forever happy and healthy, playing and running free at the bridge. One day, you will see him again, and you will both be together forever.

Darlene


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...I know how sad you must be feeling. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that we are all here for you and thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

My brother lost both of his goldens at the same time to being hit by a truck.


> My god, thats tragic


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam. Farewell, sweet boy, you were well loved and loved well in return.


----------



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

Godspeed Sam! Your time was much too short. I hope you have the bestest first birthday there ever is to be at the Bridge. We'll be celebrating with you too from down here sweetie.

I'm sorry for your loss. Losing our golden babies no matter how, when or why is never easy.

Because your tragedy is my worst living nightmare, I'm the opposite and never let my pups leave my side. They probably don't like it but I just couldn't imagine having to go through what you are at this very moment.

Sam definitely lived more life in his 11 months than my girl has in 7 yrs probably. Be happy at least that Sam knew how to enjoy life and lived it to the fullest.

Thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

what a horrible story, i feel very bad for your family and sam.. so sad


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sam! Please don't beat yourself up for letting Sam run free, when so many dogs are tied up to trees and dog houses and never get to feel the joy of running. It was an accident.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Harsh words?are you kidding? I can tell that you really loved him and are very heartbroken. Thats a terrible story and i'm sorry you lost Sam. It sounds like he had a very fun life with cattle to play with, all them acres to run, and a family who loved him enough to worry all night about him. Probably more fun and love than most dogs get in a full lifetime! Not all dogs go to heaven but ALL Goldens go to heaven!!!!!! Godspeed Sammy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just seeing this post, so I apologize for the late reply.
I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sam. 



SamIAm's Mom said:


> I'm sure many of you will think "well, you got what you deserved for letting him run free". That is probably true, but I hope you will hold the harsh words until the pain subsides a bit. I loved him with all of my heart and would never have put him in a situation where I thought there was the least amount of danger.


NOBODY deserves this. You loved him and it was an accident. Accidents come in many, many forms and can happen to any one of us.


----------



## finnegan (Dec 7, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and I can honestly say I know how you feel. I lost my boy Finnegan the same way. Our pets hold such a special place in our hearts and it is so tragic to lose them. I hope that your heart is healing and please don't blame yourself.


----------

